# Host ID not changing??



## allboyz123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Technicians out again today. Now they think the reason my TIVO is not working is because the HOST ID is not changing?? They said when they insert new cards in the TIVO that the host ID is supposed to change each time. However, it remains the same. They said they could put a million cards in there but if the host id is not changing then it will never work??? However, when another technician (a week ago) noticed the number was not changing the pairing person on the phone told him that it was not supposed to change. It would remain the same. Have any of you heard of that? Is that number supposed to change? I'm beginning to think they will never figure out what is going on. They will not listen to me when I mention the conditional access menu and how the values must look. Anyway, I need to know if there is a possibility that they are on to something. Or if we will end up looking for another solution.......

ETA: My problem now is that I only have some of my channels. I'm missing a whole tier. I had all the channels for one night. Then the next morning a ton of channels were missing. The values have never added up. They are Con: YES, VAL: ? Auth: and FWK (something like that) a


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

HostID, is as you might surmise, tied to the Host (the tivo).

Every cablecard put in a given tivo, should end up with the same HostID.

CardID will come from the card, and should be consistent for each Card.

DataID gets generated every time, and will generally speaking always change any time anything is moved.

In your situation, you should always see the same HostID, unless you swapped out Tivos during the operation. (I forget the entire story)


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Question? Did you ever post the value (0x##) that shows after Val: ?"?. (I may have missed it in your original thread).


----------



## allboyz123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I had a feeling that they did not know what they were talking about.  I'm positive that he said host id though. However, he said it in relation to the card. I would say he made a mistake when discussing it to me but my husband was told the same thing. Ugh...

I think the last card was 0x07.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry to butt-in:

I've never seem "Data ID" on any cablecard screen. Is that a motorola specific value, that appears along with the Host and Card ID on the main screen, or is that a separate value buried in the Motorola cc menu screens?

Is there a SA/Cisco equivalent value for "Data ID", and if so, where can it be found? I keep seeing a lot of references to "Data ID" lately around TCF.

Thanks in advance!

For the OP: I concur, with the other response about the Host ID being locked to the TiVo, and the Card ID being locked to the cablecard. From what I've read, the Data ID should change when other things change, and is crucial to keeping everything authorized.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

allboyz123 said:


> I think the last card was 0x07.


Ok, that rules out the particular problem I was sniffing around, which only applies if it's stuck at 0x00.



nooneuknow said:


> Is there a SA/Cisco equivalent value for "Data ID", and if so, where can it be found? I keep seeing a lot of references to "Data ID" lately around TCF.


My pairing screens look like the support snippit included below. I've never had a non-motorola card, so I can only say mine always look like the below:










The first three fields are commonly called CardID, HostID, and DataID. Although they may not always be named exactly that.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

kdmorse said:


> My pairing screens look like the support snippit included below. I've never had a non-motorola card, so I can only say mine always look like the below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SA/Cisco cards, on that same screen, only have:

CableCard ID:
Host ID:

Type: One Way

The last field says: "Type: One Way Authentication Received" when it is semi-paired. But, there are other values in other screens that have to also read specific values, or the card is not completely paired or authorized to decrypt anything beyond the most basic parts of the lineup (channel pak channels, Premiums, etc). It's easy to miss, if you don't test certain channels, like ones with the CCI bit set, and/or check those other screens & values, before hanging up the phone with the CSR you are speaking with. It's that part that always seems to get hung-up for me w/Cox. It's the polar opposite experience of the folks who always post that they don't need to pair, unless for getting premium channels.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Data ID is Moto-specific.

To the OP - your card is not paired correctly. Usually if Data ID doesn't match you don't get the premiums, if you're missing an entire tier of channels they probably have the Host ID wrong. Unfortunately finding the right person that can fix their local DB to get it paired right can be a pain in the ass. When I got my Roamio I moved a card from a Premiere to it, but nobody at Comcast national could get it paired. I had to get a tech rolled and all he did was call local dispatch, lady there fixed it in less than 5 minutes.

When you have it paired right it should be Con: Yes, Auth: S, Val: V.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2566
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2569


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

slowbiscuit said:


> Data ID is Moto-specific.


See, you learn something new every day. I've done over a dozen pairings, but all with Moto cards. So I just assumed DataID was universal...


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

kdmorse said:


> See, you learn something new every day. I've done over a dozen pairings, but all with Moto cards. So I just assumed DataID was universal...


On the opposite side, I've done probably hundreds of pairings (mostly re-pairings), and have never had a Moto card. So, I learned something as well. I'm still assuming there must be some equivalent to Data ID on one of the other cablecard screens, since I hear about Data ID in the drive upgrade threads (unless I'm confusing things, which happens).


----------



## allboyz123 (Jun 12, 2014)

slowbiscuit said:


> Data ID is Moto-specific.
> 
> To the OP - your card is not paired correctly. Usually if Data ID doesn't match you don't get the premiums, if you're missing an entire tier of channels they probably have the Host ID wrong. Unfortunately finding the right person that can fix their local DB to get it paired right can be a pain in the ass. When I got my Roamio I moved a card from a Premiere to it, but nobody at Comcast national could get it paired. I had to get a tech rolled and all he did was call local dispatch, lady there fixed it in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. They said they are communicating with people in the headquarters (different state) to get this resolved. I really hope they are able to resolve it.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I may have missed it but who is your cable provider?


----------



## allboyz123 (Jun 12, 2014)

jmbach said:


> I may have missed it but who is your cable provider?


Cox Communications.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't have Cox, I have Charter. I do have M-Cards. If I cannot get people at Charter to listen to me they either blame the TiVo or want to roll a truck. Usually I will call back several hours later or the next day. Finally get someone to listen to me, get the card paired and cancel the truck roll. Many times asking to speak to whomever's supervisor after being on the phone with person for about 30 minutes. I have gone up to at least 3 supervisors and two different departments at times to get it paired.


----------



## allboyz123 (Jun 12, 2014)

We allowed the cable company to take our Tivo with them so that they could figure out the problem. Anyway, the manager called today and said that everything is working. All of our channels are on there. They are supposed to send the field representative out first thing tomorrow morning to return our Tivo. We are almost afraid to get our hopes up. We have been going through this for almost a month. Hope this nightmare will be over soon............


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

allboyz123 said:


> We allowed the cable company to take our Tivo with them so that they could figure out the problem. Anyway, the manager called today and said that everything is working. All of our channels are on there. They are supposed to send the field representative out first thing tomorrow morning to return our Tivo. We are almost afraid to get our hopes up. We have been going through this for almost a month. Hope this nightmare will be over soon............


Don't let them get away without telling you what the heck they did to fix it!


----------



## allboyz123 (Jun 12, 2014)

kdmorse said:


> Don't let them get away without telling you what the heck they did to fix it!


Definitely going to get the details when they get here. I will post an update once they leave..


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I can almost guarantee you they'll blame either you or TiVo!


----------



## allboyz123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Update:
The field tech just left. My Roamio is FINALLY working! I panicked a bit because when he called the pairing lady she did something that caused it to show not paired on her end. Anyway, he turned it on and the channels were there. I went to conditional access and it now shows: YES YES V 0x7 and the beautiful letter S for auth!!!!!!!!!! 

I asked him what was causing the problems. He said there were some back office issues. Plus there was something with the cable card. I bet they had to change the card out again! 

Anyway, I'm so happy right now. Thanks for the replies........


----------

